# Need to regrass! need some advice



## xxjayjayxx22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone I am 22 years old and a new home owner that needs some serious help, I'm new to this website and landscaping so please bear with me. I resently purchased a very modest home in Miami FL that I would like to do an overhaul on. The interior is all done but I have another project planned which is to redesign the backyard. I have an idea of maybe deviding the yard into two sections. 1 section will serve as a patio with a pond and maybe a wood structure to provide shade and an area for a 6' buddha statue that Is currently sitting in a guest room. The second area will be designated for a japanese style garden with 25 X 25' patch of grass for my dog. I want to change the grass because the soil in the yard is so dry that it has turned dusty, also my dog is allergic to the type of grass in the yard. I would love to plant "golf course grass" but Im not sure what type to get or if it will even grow to be healthy. It gets quit hot in south florida with winter hitting low 40's for the most part, can someone please guide me to the direction? it will be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am far from an expert but I can give you a few tips I learned this summer when I bought a house with similar soil. Generally you do not want to change the soil you need to fix the issues with it. I brought some samples to my local cooperative extension. For a very nominal fee they test the PH and many other factors. This is the first thing you should do. If the soil is very acidic it will make it hard to grow grass and easy to grow weeds. Why paddle up river? 

Get the soil tested and they will also tell you exactly what you need to correct any issues with it. Once that is done it is pretty easy to grow grass. I do not know what type is best for your area as I am in NY but it should be easy to find out at a local place that sells grass seed. It is best to try to grow the grass in early spring or even better early fall. The middle of summer is difficult due to the heat. Good luck.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.scotts.com/smg/common/templates/phase1SectionalLandingPageTemplate.jsp?pageId=19300170


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

You'll likely be putting in plugs of grass rather than seed. Bermuda grass is heat tolerant but is most often plugged, rather than seeded. You local university or county extension office can help a great deal. Get a local supplier of grass and bend his or her ear to find out what might work best.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Plump said:


> You'll likely be putting in plugs of grass rather than seed. Bermuda grass is heat tolerant but is most often plugged, rather than seeded. You local university or county extension office can help a great deal. Get a local supplier of grass and bend his or her ear to find out what might work best.


 
A local nursery will also be helpful. They can suggest the appropriate grass and direct you to a soil testing lab. With budget cuts happening everywhere, many university coop extensions have closed. That being said, University of Massachusetts takes soil samples by mail. http://soiltest.umass.edu/services I would get the "Routine Soil Analysis" and "Soil Organic Matter" tests done. $15


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

Seattle2k said:


> A local nursery will also be helpful. They can suggest the appropriate grass and direct you to a soil testing lab. With budget cuts happening everywhere, many university coop extensions have closed. That being said, University of Massachusetts takes soil samples by mail. http://soiltest.umass.edu/services I would get the "Routine Soil Analysis" and "Soil Organic Matter" tests done. $15




Don't mean to get into a possible battle over semantics, but nurseries do not deal in turfgrass. Most of them are opposed to it since grass will take water and nutrients from their actual product. They typically kill off grass and certainly don't care how it looks.

Same for going to a "landscape" store. Stein's sells flowers. Home Depot sells, well....

Go to the pro's if you want real answers. Check the state and national turfgrass associations (http://www.turfresearch.org/, for Florida: http://www.ftga.org/)


----------



## RegLearning (Oct 23, 2011)

I am a golf course superintendent in Canada. Our turf is very different from Florida but the soil test idea is great then just google a sod company in you area. Make sure to do any necessary soil amendments before installing sod and you may want to a thin layer or high quality soil to help with nutrient and water holding capabilities. If the soil is extremely "dry" you may want to think about irrigation. Btw "golf course grass" I assume you mean bermuda in your area is not what you want. It requires tons of maintenance and would probably cost a bunch, but I know way more about cool season turfs then warm season.


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

hi it`s nice to here that you want to regrass. You should concern the gardener for expert advice they will do it for you and mantain your garden..


----------

